

How we're spending $55,930.08 a year on SaaS products - dlcmh
http://blog.sawhorsemedia.com/post/104076088572/how-were-spending-5593008-a-year-on-saas

======
jack9
If you're using AWS to the extent that you're leveraging autoscaling, you're
at around $30k/yr to start. The dropbox accounts are just an afterthought.

